# Gear Review:  Head Monster IM75 Ski and Railflex Binding



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2005)

*Item and Brand Name:* Head Monster IM75 Ski with SRF Binding (SRF 11) in 170 cm.  

*Date Purchased*:  October 2004 

*Retail Outlet:* Wachusett Mountainside Sport, mounted by Strand's.  

*Purchase Price (optional):  *Enough.   :wink:    

*MSRP:*  $1200 

*Description of item and your experiences:*  I began my 'new ski search' in January 2003 by demoing several different models including the Dynastar Supercross 9 (too heavy and the tail was too flared  :x ), and the Dynastar Concept Twin Tip (too soft and couldn't hold edge  :x ).  Being an expert skier who rode pretty much the entire mountain at Burke, Jay, and Sugarbush, hopping from groomed cruisers to bumps, and into trees, I demanded a durable, high-performance ski that was stable at speed, quick turning, and held edge extremely well.  I contacted Skiershop.com and spoke with the owner who asked me some great questions and said, "I'm standing here looking at the ski I think you'd like...the Head Monster IM75 ski, with chip, and binding.  Take a pair for a spin...you'll like them."  

"HEAD?"  I asked.  Growing up in Northern Vermont, I was in Rossi Country and had owned several pairs.  My latest skis were a pair of K2 Fours, which were great but a bit too long.  I really didn't know anything about Head skis, but agreed to take a pair for a day at Sugarbush.

Vermont North (the best rental/demo center) only had the IM70 model and I demoed them in 177cm with the understanding that my model would be a bit more stiffer and responsive.  To make a long story short, the ski took a few runs for me to get onto but once I did GIDDY-UP   .  I was sold.  

Fast-forward to October when I found the ski I wanted at a decent price and snatched them.  During the 2003-2004 season, I had demoed 160cm Rossi skis at Pat's Peak and found the shorter length better.  After talking with some shop techs, I dropped from 177cm to 170 cm and have no regrets.  

I've rode on my boards since mid-December, probably logging on about 20 days or so and the ski is sweet.  It is incredible stable at speed and easy to roll over for a guy who is relatively new to big time carving.  They like to go FAST and demand a driver with a heavy foot...my new Dalbello Boots helped me drive these Monsters effectively. :wink:  The sweet spot is huge and I can find it very quickly. In the bumps and trees it holds well and thanks to the shorter length is quick, though I've been in a few situations where I did want some more quickness (mainly driver error though  :roll: ).  Though I've hit a few rocks and maybe bounced off a stump or two, the bases are as good as new without any blems (my K-2's only lasted one rock hit on a powder day at Jay before needing surgery).  The chip works--I notice how the ski adjusts torsionally and tensionally.  In powder at Sunday River, they float well despite being a bit heavy underfoot.  

And did I mention the Railflex System?  The binding, again like the chip, WORKS.  Mounted to the ski using one screw and sitting in a rail, the binding floats on the ski and allows the ski to flex under foot which translates into more edge grip and power.  For the entire season I've lost edge FIVE times (and mainly due to driver error).  My set up also gives me plenty of rebound energy which is nice.

The mags gave the ski mediocre results, but I noted that they tested them a bit long, so GO SHORT and you've got a great ski that is quick.    

As suggested in SKI and SKIING, the Austrians make a mean ski that is precise and gives a stellar ride.  It is for a skier that demands a lot of performance, but these sticks demand a lot from the driver.  Make sure you go short (thanks to the stiffness) and you've got that great ride.   :wink:         

*Overall Rating (1-5 with 1 being "horrible" and 5 being "outstanding"): *5  I am very pleasantly surprised.  

*Would you recommend the item?* Without doubt to all-mountain experts with a heavy foot, good form, and good control.   


*[Optional] Internet link to manufacturer and/or photo and description from company:* http://www.head.com/ski/159_890_ENG_HTML.php

My model (2003-2004):  http://www.skiershop.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=32&products_id=1737


----------



## patentcad (Mar 15, 2005)

TB- In your demo travels have you tried out the Volkl Supersports, or 5 or 6 Star skis? As you know I'm happy with the 5-Star - but they don't get high marks for 'all mountain' duty (i.e. junk, crud, powder, mainly due to their narrow waist).  

Some things don't change - it's always been difficult to get one ski that does it all, and that seems to be a constant. I want a second ski for my quiver now, and I've read good things about the Heads. I want the best powder/junk/loose snow condition ski I can get that still can hold an edge on hardpack when it has to...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2005)

patentcad said:
			
		

> TB- In your demo travels have you tried out the Volkl Supersports, or 5 or 6 Star skis? As you know I'm happy with the 5-Star - but they don't get high marks for 'all mountain' duty (i.e. junk, crud, powder, mainly due to their narrow waist).
> 
> Some things don't change - it's always been difficult to get one ski that does it all, and that seems to be a constant. I want a second ski for my quiver now, and I've read good things about the Heads. I want the best powder/junk/loose snow condition ski I can get that still can hold an edge on hardpack when it has to...



My sister owns the Volkl 5 or 6 stars...she is liking them  :-?  but I think that they are too much of a ski for her ("you were right, Mike, these skis kick my butt") because she snowboards as well.  

I'll admit that not ONE ski can do it all, but my skis come darn close.  I can drive them through all sorts of stuff and they hold edge real well.  Give them a spin...Wachusett has them on demo I believe.


----------



## patentcad (Mar 15, 2005)

>>Wah-Wah has them on demo I believe.<<

I have no idea what this means...


----------



## patentcad (Mar 15, 2005)

>>but I think that they are too much of a ski for her <<
I've heard this from ski shop sales reps - that a ski that is too 'hot' for a skier can create problems for them on the hill. What exactly does that mean in practical terms? If an intermediate skier was on the five star how would the ski impede their skiing exactly? Is it that the ski is too stiff and not having adequate technique to get 'on top' of it leads to a board that's shooting out from under you all the time?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2005)

patentcad said:
			
		

> >>Wah-Wah has them on demo I believe.<<
> 
> I have no idea what this means...



Wachusett has them on demo.   :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2005)

patentcad said:
			
		

> >>but I think that they are too much of a ski for her <<
> I've heard this from ski shop sales reps - that a ski that is too 'hot' for a skier can create problems for them on the hill. What exactly does that mean in practical terms? If an intermediate skier was on the five star how would the ski impede their skiing exactly? Is it that the ski is too stiff and not having adequate technique to get 'on top' of it leads to a board that's shooting out from under you all the time?



You hit the nail--she has a ski that is too aggressive for her.  Stiff, harder to turn, etc.  

She went shopping without asking her bro, thetrailboss, for advice :wink:


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 15, 2005)

patentcad said:
			
		

> TB- In your demo travels have you tried out the Volkl Supersports, or 5 or 6 Star skis? As you know I'm happy with the 5-Star - but they don't get high marks for 'all mountain' duty (i.e. junk, crud, powder, mainly due to their narrow waist).
> 
> Some things don't change - it's always been difficult to get one ski that does it all, and that seems to be a constant. I want a second ski for my quiver now, and I've read good things about the Heads. I want the best powder/junk/loose snow condition ski I can get that still can hold an edge on hardpack when it has to...



I demoed the IM75 Chip in 170cm in it's first year and feel this had the best hard-snow grip of any ski I have tried (a couple dozen, including your 5-stars)... I need something lighter for bumps, otherwise I probably would've bought on the spot. Great ski, goes through crud like it's not even there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 11, 2005)

Addendum:  HOLY S%^$!!!!!  Just got done two days of incredible spring skiing at Cannon and Loon and these skis KICK A$$!!!!!      8) 

INCREDIBLE performance and handling, VERY confident, DROVE THROUGH crud and spring snow where others bounced.  SOLID ride.  How do I know?  Well, my K2's are now rock skis and I took them for a spin as well.  They couldn't hold a candle to my new sticks  :wink:


----------

